# Monday 9-24



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Had the second day with the same crew as Sunday. Got a late start and did not get started till around 9:30 or so before we left the pass. The military closure had us limited to where we could go. It had to be an early day so the guys could get on the road for home. Talk about pressure. Late start, closed area right in front of the pass, and need to be in early. This can not turn out well for me. Well, God loves his fools. Thank you God for good fishing and great fishermen. The plan was to get our jacks and make one grouper stop. Got to our jack place and the blackfins were carrying us off. Every down yeilded an amberjack and 2 blackfin. Fished about an hour and pointed her North. Left them biting and iced 
5 amberjack 
10 blackfin
and home early. 

Just when you think you are under the Gun, God has a way and plan for you. I am truly blessed. Great friends, and fun times. Everyone knows the old saying Never Give Up!!!!!! Enjoy and be safe out there.

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

That's some good eating right there.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice haul delynn. BFT have definitely arrived.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Great catch as always. God sure does have his way of blessing us!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang! Love it!


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Once again we had a blessed weekend. Not sure that I can blame the boat on the late start Monday. I failed to monitor the oil burn and did not have enough on board. Finding Yamalube in Destin between 8:00 pm and 8:00 am is almost impossible. Fished with Delynn, Brad, Brandon and Kevin. We watched the weather all week hoping for an overnight trip. Things work for a reason. Plan changed but the fishing was still incredible. Sunday bite was great. Big Mo was on our side. 
It was hard to head North. I have the swordfish bug and it will not go away. It has been hard for me to catch a break in the weather this year.

I really enjoy fishing with Delynn. Obviously he is a master at his trade, but he is great guy. Coolers are full, laughter is abundant and the sarcasm is always warranted!!!!!

Here are a few more pics.

-300 out.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a lot of canned tuna!!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report as usual Capt


----------



## BHUNT (Sep 26, 2012)

*Hookin Up with Capt. Delynn on GIBBS29REG!*

As for "warranted sarcasm", ALWAYS CHECK THE OIL BEFORE YOU SHOVE OFF for an overnight trip with GIBBS29REG!


----------

